# I want to change my Dell Dimension 5100 case to something a bit more roomer



## Dell001 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Folks,

I blog today because I want to change my Dell Dimension 5100 case to something a bit more roomer. 

After installing a new PSU (Power Supply), I found that the wires are cramming up my case and may obstruct air flow. My Dell Dimension 5100 uses a Intel Pentium 4 Processor, but the fan is at the front of the case and not directly over the CPU,is it possible for me to move all the components from my Dell Dimension 5100 to another case? If so, what kind of case should I look for to support my motherboard and what kind of fan will I need to cool my CPU?

Here is my mother board:
http://www.resaleremarketing.net/servlet/the-1833/Dell-Dimension-5100-fdsh-E510-P4/Detail

http://www.pinondeer.com/images/Dell5150_Big.jpg

Thank you for reading and have a pleasant day.

--Dell--


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That Mobo appears to be BATX (backwards). You would have to use a BATX case.
Aftermarket CPU coolers can sometimes be difficult to mount to OEM Mobo's because many of them do not use standard mounts.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

In addition to Tyrees' points, the Dell motherboard will have unique front panel connectors and rear I/O panel that will not easily move to a new case.


----------

